# Event Coverage: Dubs on the Delaware, Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Perhaps our title is a bit incorrect. This past weekend we attended Dubs on the Delaware in the Pennsylvania Poconos. Much like the East Coast show scene, Dubs on the Delaware reflects a strong trend of growth and an even stronger move toward European brand diversification. One of our favorite summer enthusiast events, DotD isn’t just about ‘dubs’ or Volkswagens. Audi is a an ever-growing component… and so too are others like BMW and Porsche.

* Full Story *


----------

